# Frustrated at lack of pellet deals in Mass.



## Boobo0 (Oct 2, 2012)

This goes back to the end of last season, with next to nothing coming up as any sort of bargain.  Now that Lowes is pricing GT as a super pellet, it's much less appealing.  The recent post of Oakies for $250 certainly caught my attention, but at a 90 mile round trip, I just don't know if it justifies it.

Now for my question.....With my local Rockys ACE hardware stocking many tons of Lignetics @ $279 a ton, is this honestly my best bet?

Besides that I'll have to head into the season searching for something better........

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## wilburg (Oct 2, 2012)

My local Tractor Supply and HD is at 209.00, I am buying 3 tons with my 10% off coupon ... $188 a ton


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 2, 2012)

Three tons of GS?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2012)

Its hard to find deals in-season...perhaps you waited too long. I got Vermonts for 249 last June.


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 2, 2012)

Scott-  As I said in the first post, I've been looking to add since the middle of last season.  It's not that I waited, I never stopped looking.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 2, 2012)

With the limited choices you have, you probably should grab at least 1 or 2 tons of the Lignetics before they are gone or the price goes up.  At least it will get you going for now and you won't be shut out.  Or if you don't want to deal with the stress of looking mid winter then buy as many as you will need for the winter and hope for better options next year.  Where in 'Eastern Mass' are you located?


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike D said:


> With the limited choices you have, you probably should grab at least 1 or 2 tons of the Lignetics before they are gone or the price goes up. At least it will get you going for now and you won't be shut out. Or if you don't want to deal with the stress of looking mid winter then buy as many as you will need for the winter and hope for better options next year. Where in 'Eastern Mass' are you located?


 
I'm in Millis, MA.  About 30 SW of Boston.  I guess my main question is (since I haven't tried Lignetics before), where do they fall in the pellet scale (shoulder, mid-season, ash)?  And is that price at least somewhat in the ballpark for that pellet.

Thanks!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Lignetics(green label) will definitely keep you warm even in the cold. A bit more ash than some of the other brands, But not terrible! I would score them slightly better than the Greene Teams you have in your sig!


----------



## Mike D (Oct 2, 2012)

The Home Depot and Lowes in your area aren't stocking any pellets?


----------



## Dtunes (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, ended up getting a ton of ligs from Rockys/Ace for 279. I live in Stoughton, the local pellet dealer in Holbrook(south shore wood pellets) has similar deals 259-299 depending on the brand. HD/Lowes had inferno/nations choice for 209, but I wouldn't buy them at any price, well thats a lie but not by much. I went with the ligs because Ace was close enough for.me to take multiple trips in my car and save on delivery. 

Last year Ace didnt change pellet prices at all during the whole season, but did run out around march. The green ligs are a good pellet. Every stove is different but I doubt you'll regret the purchase.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Oct 2, 2012)

you're looking at it the wrong way . these are the deep discount oil prices in my neck of the woods http://www.newenglandoil.com/massachusetts/zone9.asp?x=0

i buy discount no contract and right now that's $3.50/gal . contract dealers are pushing $4.00 .

ALL the pellet prices look like deals to me  my first pellet stove going in this saturday .

i've snagged a deal on some MWP's and am thinking about some pricey but hot and clean cleanfire douglas fir from woodpellets.com

cheers Woody


----------



## Andy P. (Oct 2, 2012)

Same price out here in Central Mass for Turmans with a $50 delivery charge for 3 tons


----------



## mccabedoug (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in central MA and I just bought 5 tons of Green Supremes for $209/ton from HD in Oxford. Check the HD in Bellingham and Lowes in Milford. Both had pellets last week. I've a Harman 61a and it burns pretty much anything.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't find GS in tractor supply or HD.. But what I can say, is my living room is 76 degrees all winter, even on the coldest of days... I burn three tons out here in Western Mass which tends to be colder than those who live near the shore.  Yes, I have ash.. But I clean it out once a week.   It doesn't really matter if I use expensive pellets or cheap pellets, I go through three tons a year.. Saving almost $100 per ton is about a 33% savings on my heating.


----------



## whlago (Oct 3, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> This goes back to the end of last season, with next to nothing coming up as any sort of bargain. Now that Lowes is pricing GT as a super pellet, it's much less appealing. The recent post of Oakies for $250 certainly caught my attention, but at a 90 mile round trip, I just don't know if it justifies it.
> 
> Now for my question.....With my local Rockys ACE hardware stocking many tons of Lignetics @ $279 a ton, is this honestly my best bet?
> 
> ...


 You can't find any decent pellet deals in Mass. because OMV is out there depleting your Commonwealth-wide pellet stash, thus decreasing the available supply, increasing the demand and increasing the prices....therefore....it's all OMV's fault


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 3, 2012)

We have for brands of pellets in stock in New Mexico from 199 a ton for heatrs going up to 299 a ton and if they have us clean the stove at the same time we do free delivery. We are sitting on 176 tons atm


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

That's not "free" delivery... That's $100 a ton for cleaning a stove... That doesn't even sound right, if one customer buys 1 ton, their cleaning is $100, if the next guy with the same stove gets 3 tons, that means it will cost him $300 for the exact same service?  Wtf is that?


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

"From $199 a ton" = the cheapest is $199, the three others cost more..


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 3, 2012)

The 199 a ton are heat'rs which alot of people like but we have others also


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I get it... Your pellets range fom $199-$299 depending on what brand.. If someone decides to pay for a cleaning, delivery is free... Thanks for clearing that up.. Sorry for jumping all over it


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah sorry i should have worded it better, We have always offered free delivery on pellets if they have us clean the stove so we can stay busy in the summer and try and get our customers to stock up before winter


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input, lots of great points made!  I really should've used the words "pellet pricing" instead of "pellet deals".  It's just a bit disappointing that a higher end pellet is going to cost closer to $300 rather than $200.  Yes, my local Lowes and HD are stocking pellets, but it's more like a "been there done that".  I was able to get Greene Teams last year at a great price, so it's just that anything higher than that is just tough to swallow - but such is life!

I'll give the Lignetics a shot and see how that goes, Ace has a whole bunch and I think they'll be there for a bit.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 3, 2012)

Royal fireside has 1.3 skids (65 bags) of LaCretes for $369. That's 283 a ton for a pretty good pellet.


----------



## Ejectr (Oct 4, 2012)

What are the mark ups on pellets....200%?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 4, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> I'm in Millis, MA. ....Thanks!


 
http://www.woodpellets.com/gallery.aspx?zip=02054&season=0


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 4, 2012)

Ejectr said:


> What are the mark ups on pellets....200%?


 I dont know about other dealers but we make 10 dollars a ton


----------



## Mike D (Oct 4, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> I dont know about other dealers but we make 10 dollars a ton


$10/ton? Wow, you're really giving it up on the free delivery with cleaning.  How much do you charge for a cleaning?  Do you give a discount per ton for cash or check payment?


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 4, 2012)

CLeanings are 92-142 depending on stove dirtyness etc and if they pay with a check they get a discount yes cause the cc's are taking a fortune from us


----------



## Ejectr (Oct 4, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> I dont know about other dealers but we make 10 dollars a ton


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 5, 2012)

Ejectr said:


>


 


AbetterChimneynm said:


> I dont know about other dealers but we make 10 dollars a ton


 
wow....$10 bucks a ton?! Now Im wondering if thats NET or GROSS? if its gross, at $10 you arent making money....thats .20 per bag......one broken bag means you have to sell 25 bags or so just to break even. Crazy talk. What about loading/unloading, insurance, sales folks salaries (to name a few things?). Most dealers these days, at least in my area, will make $30-$50 a ton. If not, it frankly isnt worth selling the product......I know its an unpopular view, but pellet and stove dealers are in business TO MAKE MONEY! 

Cleanings? $149-$169, depending on the stove. That includes travel time. I dunno....how much is time worth? A service vehicle + insurance? Health insurance? Fuel? Dont see it being practical for less.....


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Oct 5, 2012)

We do not mark up the pellets by anymore then 10 dollars a ton as we do not try and make money on pellets the cleanings and stove sales etc are where we make money if we are heading out of town we schedule like 10 cleanings a day in that area so we can keep our cleaning prices lower therefore making money, if i am headed out of town for one cleaning then i charge more but if we can group em the customers save money


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 5, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> I dont know about other dealers but we make 10 dollars a ton


 

Yikes!  Wouldn't want to do business with that margin.

So if this is the case, it seems very comparable to our local gas stations - they are making pennies on the gallon and the big wigs are making all the profit.  So we must blame the pellet manufacturers?  Obviously there's an increase in demand, but I believe their making the most of it.  Nothing more than my own opinion......


----------



## Salty (Oct 5, 2012)

I walked through Lowes in Milford Ma here today and 4.38 for everything across all I saw. Greene Team, I think Appalachian was one, and Infernos included ROFLMAO

I'd burn Infernos again if I got them cheap and could mix them with okies 

$10 a ton? That's not even a legitimate business model. that's crazy man. You got to have insurance, telephone, office, cc stuff, tools, maintenance stuff? You'd have to sell 100 tons a month to make $1000


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 5, 2012)

If a pellet salesmen only had $10/ton markup here in New England, He'd be selling major volume sales! JK!

I think the regional stuff might apply here! Don't forget were all rich folk here in NE!


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Salty said:


> I walked through Lowes in Milford Ma here today and 4.38 for everything across all I saw. Greene Team, I think Appalachian was one, and Infernos included ROFLMAO
> 
> I'd burn Infernos again if I got them cheap and could mix them with okies
> 
> $10 a ton? That's not even a legitimate business model. that's crazy man. You got to have insurance, telephone, office, cc stuff, tools, maintenance stuff? You'd have to sell 100 tons a month to make $1000


 

$4.38 for Greene Team?  If so, they've dropped it.


----------



## Andy P. (Oct 6, 2012)

All the lowes around here have greene team for $5.49. Maine choice and Inferno are $4.38


----------



## nhdblfan (Oct 6, 2012)

I just came back from Lowes Concord NH, same thing. I won't use those Maine Choice ever again,how bad are the Inferno's ? Guy said they where all hard wood (also said a lot of people had a bad experience with Maines Choice and won't buy them).


----------



## imacman (Oct 6, 2012)

nhdblfan said:


> ......how bad are the Inferno's ?......


Run, do not walk, as fast as you can AWAY from "Inferiors"....they are probably the WORST pellet you can buy.  Those Maine Choice are primo compared to the Infernos.


----------



## pell it (Oct 6, 2012)

Infernos are ground up pallets and demolition debris.  Hardwood my arse!!


----------



## nhdblfan (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks ! I was pretty sure they where crap but couldn't remember. Might have to wait them out a bit and see if they get some more GS's in.Have the Maines Choice gotten any better ?


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 9, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> they really are and sawdust from making trusses i was at the main truss building plant he gave me the low down


 interesting.....most trusses produced these days in New England are S-P-F (spruce-pine-fir), most noteably NOT hardwood.  In fact, I am unaware of a commercial hardwood truss builder in New England at all......and the Infernal website says they are hardwood pellets.....a seeming inconsistency there...


----------



## md2002 (Oct 9, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> I'm in Millis, MA. About 30 SW of Boston. I guess my main question is (since I haven't tried Lignetics before), where do they fall in the pellet scale (shoulder, mid-season, ash)? And is that price at least somewhat in the ballpark for that pellet.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I'm in Milford, Ma. and have been looking since last season. I think the days of deals are over. Check out Royal Fireside in Mendon I got a ton and a 1/3 of Lacrete's ( best pellet I have ever burned) for $369 delivered, they also have Oakies for $289 a ton. There is also Pellets Direct in Upton but they charge $69 dollars for delivery regardless of the distance. That is just outrages... other than that there is nothing around on the cheap. Lowes had Maine's Choice which I use for a shoulder pellet and I like those allot.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 10, 2012)

md2002 said:


> I'm in Milford, Ma. and have been looking since last season. I think the days of deals are over. Check out Royal Fireside in Mendon I got a ton and a 1/3 of Lacrete's ( best pellet I have ever burned) for $369 delivered, they also have Oakies for $289 a ton. There is also Pellets Direct in Upton but they charge $69 dollars for delivery regardless of the distance. That is just outrages... other than that there is nothing around on the cheap. Lowes had Maine's Choice which I use for a shoulder pellet and I like those allot.


 
maybe a bit predjudiced here, but I dont think $69 is a bad price for delivery (as long as it isnt /ton!)....costs money to buy, maintain, insure, fuel, tax, a vehicle (and pay a delivery person). Always figured that if someone doesnt like the delivery price, hey, then just pick the pellets up yourself?

Okies for $289/ton? Again, not a bad price, given what Okies cost the retailer these days.....

I think I said this before, but a "deal" is a pretty subjective thing. Your chances for deals are probably going to be alot less during this time of year than it would be in the "off" season, say, April-July. Waiting to buy pellets in the advent of the season is tantamount to waiting to buy roses on Mothers' Day. A bit of planning, and more money might be saved.....


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Oct 10, 2012)

South shore wood pellets had decent prices this past spring and summer.  Have you looked at their website?


----------



## Major91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just ordered 2 tons of Turmans for $285 a ton @ http://www.prolawnsupply.com/ 
In Worcester............Have 2 tons of Hammers already.........this will be a nice addition to the stash!


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okies for $289 or Ligs for $279, is it a no-brainer to get the Okies?


----------



## nhdblfan (Oct 10, 2012)

NH is still not any better for selection. My local lumber yard has Infernos' @ 245 ton,the Lowes is out of Green Supremes they have the Infernos and Maines Choice and I just go off the phone with Home Depot and all they had where Nations Choice(just as bad as Infernos I suspect).Might have to settle for the MC's even thou I had a real bad batch 3 years ago,are they any better ?


----------



## Ejectr (Oct 10, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> Okies for $289 or Ligs for $279, is it a no-brainer to get the Okies?


 I paid $289/ton for Oakies back in May.


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ejectr said:


> I paid $289/ton for Oakies back in May.


 
Yes, but is it just worth the $10 extra bucks to get the Okies?  Heard good things, but I've never burned them.


----------



## Ejectr (Oct 10, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> Yes, but is it just worth the $10 extra bucks to get the Okies? Heard good things, but I've never burned them.


 Yes it is... For more BTU's and less ash, hell...$10 is  a ltlle more than a pack of cigarettes today that burn and don't give you anything but cancer.


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ejectr said:


> Yes it is... For more BTU's and less ash, hell...$10 is a ltlle more than a pack of cigarettes today that burn and don't give you anything but cancer.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Mike D (Oct 10, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> Yes, but is it just worth the $10 extra bucks to get the Okies? Heard good things, but I've never burned them.


This is exactly where we are heading with Lowes jacking up the price on GT's to ~ $270/ton.  At that price I'll pay the extra $20/ton for a super premium pellet.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 10, 2012)

For $10.00 more dollars, it's a no brainer. The Okies are worth it.


----------



## ghandy131 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just purchased 4 tons of Green Supreme from HD using a 10% Lowes moving coupon.  Service desk first tried to decline the coupon since I hadn't moved .  I told them that would be no problem, I'd just go up the street to Lowes. The price for the pellets was $209 less 10% = $188 plus the $65 delivery. Will get a pallet of Turmans from local farm at $287 plus delivery for the cold days and should be good for the season.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 10, 2012)

nhdblfan said:


> NH is still not any better for selection. My local lumber yard has Infernos' @ 245 ton,the Lowes is out of Green Supremes they have the Infernos and Maines Choice and I just go off the phone with Home Depot and all they had where Nations Choice(just as bad as Infernos I suspect).Might have to settle for the MC's even thou I had a real bad batch 3 years ago,are they any better ?


I burned some Maines Choice from 2011the and they were pretty good IMHO.  I would not hesitate to buy them again.  I would say average ash above average heat...some have complained about fines but I did not find anything unusual.


----------



## nhdblfan (Oct 12, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I burned some Maines Choice from 2011the and they were pretty good IMHO. I would not hesitate to buy them again. I would say average ash above average heat...some have complained about fines but I did not find anything unusual.


 
Thanks, that may be what I end up with, the Tractors supplies have them as well as some of the Lowes.It was 3 years ago when I used them and they where full of fines,I don't do the sift thing if it get to that I will just burn wood,maybe they have gotten their act together.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 12, 2012)

I got Somersets again this year for 259 p/ton @ Long Pond in NE Conn  Pretty good price (around here) for an awesome Pellet.

Shout out to Steve......Your guys were awesome while you were in Fryeburg, That was the best bacon I've ever had!!


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 12, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> I got Somersets again this year for 259 p/ton @ Long Pond in NE Conn Pretty good price (around here) for an awesome Pellet.
> 
> Shout out to Steve......Your guys were awesome while you were in Fryeburg, That was the best bacon I've ever had!!


 

WoodPorn,

Where exactly in Long Pond NE CT did you get the Somersets?  I've been dying to try them but can't find them anywhere to try in MA.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Steph2078 (Oct 12, 2012)

Boobo0 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input, lots of great points made! I really should've used the words "pellet pricing" instead of "pellet deals". It's just a bit disappointing that a higher end pellet is going to cost closer to $300 rather than $200. Yes, my local Lowes and HD are stocking pellets, but it's more like a "been there done that". I was able to get Greene Teams last year at a great price, so it's just that anything higher than that is just tough to swallow - but such is life!
> 
> I'll give the Lignetics a shot and see how that goes, Ace has a whole bunch and I think they'll be there for a bit.


 

I feel your pain... I've also been searching since last year for deals. Frustrated and now it's getting cold! I have not purchased yet, but getting nervous! I bought 3 tons of Green Team last year at a great price also... I think around $167 a ton after coupons and stuff... now they are pricing them at $275 and it makes me sick!


----------



## Boobo0 (Oct 13, 2012)

md2002 said:


> Check out Royal Fireside in Mendon, have Oakies for $289 a ton.


 
Checked in at Royal Fireside today, no Okies until the end of the month


----------



## meff (Oct 14, 2012)

I can confirm Northeastern Fence in Saugus still has Okies at $5 a bag.  Picked up half a ton yesterday.


----------



## sculptor (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope this isn't a thread deviation, but I'm really worried down here in NC! When I first bought my stove, my local TS had Rocky Mtn., which I loved! This year, they only have Freedom pellets left over from last year. I had to bring back several bags because they were moisture damaged. They guy told me their low demand for them has made them uninterested in keeping them in stock. And, they want $5.79 for these pos pellets!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 14, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> WoodPorn,
> 
> Where exactly in Long Pond NE CT did you get the Somersets?  I've been dying to try them but can't find them anywhere to try in MA.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


HD,
Long Pond is in Wauregan CT, maybe 15 minutes past the RI border on 395
A great bunch of guys to deal with...
http://www.hottubfireplace.com


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 14, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I hope this isn't a thread deviation, but I'm really worried down here in NC! When I first bought my stove, my local TS had Rocky Mtn., which I loved! This year, they only have Freedom pellets left over from last year. I had to bring back several bags because they were moisture damaged. They guy told me their low demand for them has made them uninterested in keeping them in stock. And, they want $5.79 for these pos pellets!


 
Certain area's have less demand than others. Up here in New England it was that way in early 2K. But these days we can get pellets just about every where, Even in super markets.

Check with some of the other box stores and also the stove shops. You might also find some horse bedding to get by. I had to back in the shortage days. Thery burn just fine, You might need to clean a bit more. But at least you'll have heat. Most horse bedding pellets are softwoods like the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## cromulent (Oct 15, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> WoodPorn,
> 
> Where exactly in Long Pond NE CT did you get the Somersets?  I've been dying to try them but can't find them anywhere to try in MA.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!



The Lowes in Quincy has Somersets for $4.38/bag or $4.18/bag if you buy a ton.  I'm not sure how many they have left in stock but as of this morning they had about 1/2 ton on the floor.


----------



## notch (Oct 15, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I bought the last 3 ton  of somersets there . thanks Cromulent


SU-WEEEEE PIGGY PIGGY  



Nice score!


----------



## imacman (Oct 15, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> .....But these days we can get pellets just about every where, Even in super markets........


 
Yep, local Price Chopper has Warm Fronts (left over from last winter) "on sale" for $250/ton.


----------



## Salty (Oct 15, 2012)

pellet whore 



oldmountvernon said:


> I bought the last 3 ton  of somersets there . thanks Cromulent


----------



## subsailor (Oct 15, 2012)

Salty said:


> pellet whore


 
Is that a new club starting???


----------



## cromulent (Oct 15, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I bought the last 3 ton  of somersets there . thanks Cromulent



Glad I bought all I could before you got the rest!


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogers in Millbury, MA has Okies. $305.00/ ton though

http://www.woodpelletexpress.com/

They also have La Crete. Anyone ever heard of this brand?


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 21, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> Rogers in Millbury, MA has Okies. $305.00/ ton though
> 
> http://www.woodpelletexpress.com/
> 
> They also have La Crete. Anyone ever heard of this brand?


 

Was there a couple of days ago and picked up 5 bags each of La Crete and LG's.  The owner told me the last shipment of Okies they got were so bad he couldn't deliver them to customers.  He actually has sample pellets of the three brands he carries on display.  The Okies were pretty much in bits and pieces.  I can't even qualify them as whole pieces of pellets.  They were too big to be fines but too small to be pellets.  It was really sad.  He's got at least a 100 ton  on back-order so he's using La Cretes now to sub for them if customers are willing.  I guess the issue they were trying to fix at the Upton bagging facility didn't get fix.  So no Okies for at least another month from him.  I'm trying the La Cretes tonight to see how they burn.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 22, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> Was there a couple of days ago and picked up 5 bags each of La Crete and LG's. The owner told me the last shipment of Okies they got were so bad he couldn't deliver them to customers. He actually has sample pellets of the three brands he carries on display. The Okies were pretty much in bits and pieces. I can't even qualify them as whole pieces of pellets. They were too big to be fines but too small to be pellets. It was really sad. He's got at least a 100 ton on back-order so he's using La Cretes now to sub for them if customers are willing. I guess the issue they were trying to fix at the Upton bagging facility didn't get fix. So no Okies for at least another month from him. I'm trying the La Cretes tonight to see how they burn.


 


Let us know how those La Cretes burn, I might pick up a few bags.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 22, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> Let us know how those La Cretes burn, I might pick up a few bags.


The LaCretes are burning great for me. Very hot with low ash and low fines.


----------

